# Mobile base for lathe



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently got a nova 1624-44 and need some tips for a mobile base. Right now I am thinking of a trailer jack being used to lower a set of wheels on the tailstock side and a fixed set of wheels in the headstock side. I would either use unistrut or 2x8 to attach the wheels to the existing legs. 

View attachment 80103


As you can see my shop is already cramped so a fixed stand will not work long term. Thanks for any help or tips.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

2x4 frame with casters from Harbor Freight installed on the corners. Holes for the legs to nest into will keep it from slipping off. Might think about leaving the bottom open so you won't be having to clean it out all the time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You could modify this mobile base to attach to each leg.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080750/33126/WoodRiver-Universal-Mobile-Base-Hardware-Kit.aspx

You could replace the present feet with double locking casters on e.g., tailstock end and fixed casters on the headstock end.

Double lock means locks the swivel and the caster.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...-Caster-38-Spindle-Double-Lock-3-38-Tall.aspx

I have a NOVA DVR XP 1624 which did not come with a stand. I made my own. I have leveling screws in the 3 x 3in legs and double locking casters at each end mounted on the frame. This allows me to move then lock the stand in position.


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is what I purchased.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003703/2023/WoodRiver-Retracting-Casters.aspx

These are really neat because they retract. This allows the stand to not slide around when in use. Also, I only put two on one side. I just pick up the one side and roll it where I need it. That way you can put the other two on another stand and basically get two stands moving for the price.

Also if you put casters on your lathe you will change the height by 3-4". That could change it enough to make it uncomfortable. These don't change the height until you are ready to move it.

Good luck.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

What I did ...

-- bought THESE casters from Rockler
-- cut wooden wedges to the same angles as the spread of the legs
-- stuck the wedges to the legs with double-sided carpet tape at the right height
(they are on the inside of the legs so I don't trip over them)
-- drilled through the steel legs & the wedges
-- attached them with carriage bolts, washers & nuts

These casters look more substantial than the Woodcraft ones IMO.


----------

